# Pocket watches



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Does any body still wear a pocket watch now days, I know I do from time to time, but that only because I'm lucky enough to own a couple.

I have had for years 20 + years a very broken Waltham pocket watch, by broken I really mean most, if not all wheels missing .

So I thought I'd put a few wanted posts up ,and have a look at eBay, and success.

OK it's going yet but it's going to be one day.

I'm sure many of you have pictures of your own watches, which I'd love to see.

I will post mine when it's ready, it's just a nickel cased one , so nothing Ike the demaskeened hi grade movements Waltham are famous for.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Rarely wear one these days but still love the watches for their history and design. :yes:

This silver one dates to 1876










with a fusee movement signed by an Edinburgh watchmaker.










A Waltham hunter pocket watch from c1892/93.



















An Elgin pocket watch circa 1913










and it's 315 grade movement.










I hope you will succeed in getting your own one restored. :yes:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I have a watch with a pocket watch movement and I like the fusion.

A pocket watch would draw too much attention in my age group and I don't like answering tons of stupid questions.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a few, but some don't work - these are the three main functional ones and I do carry them, if only occasionally. They keep good enough time for the few hours that they are carried, but they can be a bit erratic in a box or just left hanging in the pocket.

Lip, I suspect around WW1 era...










1908 Waltham...



















1883 English fusée...






























xellos99 said:


> I have a watch with a pocket watch movement and I like the fusion.
> 
> A pocket watch would draw too much attention in my age group and I don't like answering tons of stupid questions.


 When you have a grey beard you can get away with most idiosyncracies!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i am working on a 1907 waltham now. its a "side winder". the subject of wearing a pocket watch is interesting. any comments?


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures, wonderfully.

Mine is watch that was between 1877 and 1885 , they don't fetch a lot of money as a rule ,but that's not why I'm doing my one up.

Unfortunately looking at the movement plates I have , I'm guessing when someone tried to put the watch together the wheels weren't in place and they have broken most of the Jewels .

It's like a big watch , the movement is an 18 size full plate, I will take some photos when I'm done, but I fear it may be a while.

Keep posting your pictures please,

I used to collect pocket watches along time ago but I sold most of them when I was short of money, which I regret having too, but needs must and all that.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Many thanks for showing those lovely pictures of pocket watches, it's so freffreshing to see pocket watches from time to time in stead of the wrist variety. I do collect stop watches, which are usually in pocket watch format, and for some reason I have recently been acquiring more old pocket watches than is usual for me - not all of them working I might add. I recently bought an early H. Samuel, Manchester, solid nickel pocket watch with a lovely perfect enamel dial and hands but the innards of the watch leave a bit to be desired. I have also acquired a few slim and slightly small gold-plated pocket watches by Sekonda, Buler etc. with mechanical movements. I have to say that my piece de resistance, and a very recent acquisition thanks to a bit of extra cash from Kristina, is a lovely gold-plated Vertue (I think that's the right spelling) Swiss mechanical pocket watch that had been presented to a Southern region railwayman on the occasion of 45 years in the job. I found that quite moving.


----------

